# How do i delete a post?



## sohal tang (Oct 26, 2011)

ok..so I post a for sale add..I sell the item..then HOWWWW do I delete my post can you tell me?

Thanks kindly,

Much appreciated

Tim


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*Delete post*

If u go into thread tools u will see 
Close thread ....

Basically locks your thread...usually I go into my for sale add and edit it ... SOLD

Then close...


----------



## sohal tang (Oct 26, 2011)

*where are thread tools?*

Where are thread tools?

Thx
TIm


----------



## sohal tang (Oct 26, 2011)

*where thread tools?*

are you saying we can close the threat but cannot delete the thread?

Where are thread tools?

Thx
Tim


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Close the thread and then report it to mods to delete it

Or simply delete all the text and replace it with delete please and use the sold or expired tag

Thread fools are at the top of the original post


----------



## shotsilk (Mar 11, 2012)

*still waiting for delete*

Put 'expired' waited a week post still there


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*close thread*

well not sure why no responses , but if u cant get mods to delete or close and lock thread yourself , what I havea done in past is ..
go to first thread open and write in large letters all sold .... so no one jumps and msgs u looking for something .. I have always had luck closing my threads at top using thread tools ...
good luck 
tom


----------

